# Service/Emotional Support Dog



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to say first, that I think it is absolutely criminal to pretend your dog is a service dog when he is not. It really bothers me that people can go online and order a vest and all of the sudden any dog is a service dog. They say they are 'emotional support dogs'....

There is no such thing as a certified emotional support dog.

Now. I have read several articles, several discussion and listened to several conversations regarding the above subject and some things really get to me.

1. People with small dogs are always picked out and talked down about in these conversations. It's always the person with the 'small dog in the service vest who is being carried like a toy...' or 'small dog in a service vest being pushed around in a stroller' and so on and so on. 

That makes me angry. Why? Because I love carrying my dog under my arm and he has no problem with it, he loves to be held. He also loves to run like a ruffian and sometimes does that. No, I don't like him to walk everywhere because I don't want his white feet ot get nasty and when we are out, there is God knows what on the floor of this location or that-but yes, sometimes he does walk on a leash just fine and we both enjoy it.

There is nothing wrong with carrying your little dog. 

There is also nothing wrong with dogs in strollers-sometimes they enjoy it, some are older and arthritic and it's the only chance they have to get out. Why do people constantly nit pick about things like this when they obviously have never tried it-never thought that perhaps, yes, the dog actually enjoys it. Oh forbid.....

2. People with anxiety get talked down about an practically made fun of for clinging to their 'little dogs'. As someone who deals with anxiety I find this particularly insulting. Infuriating even. I would LOVE to take Tucker with me everywhere. Tucker is emotionally supportive and he does help me stay calm and he does help me adapt better in many situations. No, I don't have a fake vest for him, nor would I, but I completely understand how someone might want to take their dog with them and I completely understand the emotional mindset of it.

That said, it's still wrong-however, when discussing it, people really need to stop picking and targetting groups-particularly small dog owners. I don't know why this is, I don't know if the majority of the people who do this are small dog owners but it really burns my buns when I hear the conversation go this way and it always seems to.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bullys come in all forms. That is why when I saw that commercial with the big bruiser men with their little dogs, I loved it. There are people who are just not dog lovers and they will never get it. They are missing out on a whole lot of luv!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I personally think dogs should be allowed to go everywhere except perhaps grocery stores and indoor restaurants. Then people wouldn't have to order those "emotional support" badges and vests. In France you can take your dog everywhere.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

America needs to become more pet friendly.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope I don't jinx myself by saying this, but so far, my town is very accepting. I usually bring one fluff with me when I am out and about. I have gone into grocery stores, (Walmart and Stop and Shop), with a fluff in a carrier and no one has said anything negative. Many clerks have commented on how well behaved they are. I have gone into drug stores and dr.'s offices and everyone is very accepting of them. Having one with me makes me feel good and the one I have with me loves it. The only ones that aren't happy with it are the three that I leave home. I take a different one all the time.:biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lynda said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself by saying this, but so far, my town is very accepting. I usually bring one fluff with me when I am out and about. I have gone into grocery stores, (Walmart and Stop and Shop), with a fluff in a carrier and no one has said anything negative. Many clerks have commented on how well behaved they are. I have gone into drug stores and dr.'s offices and everyone is very accepting of them. Having one with me makes me feel good and the one I have with me loves it. The only ones that aren't happy with it are the three that I leave home. I take a different one all the time.:biggrin:


Wow, you are lucky. When we are home I don't take Charlie with me shopping. Most the time, either my husband or me is home. But where it bothers me is when we go on a trip. I would like to eat in a good restaurant with him. We rarely travel because we cannot find a restaurant. Some not even accept them on the patio. We left San Diego one day earlier because of that.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself by saying this, but so far, my town is very accepting. I usually bring one fluff with me when I am out and about. I have gone into grocery stores, (Walmart and Stop and Shop), with a fluff in a carrier and no one has said anything negative. Many clerks have commented on how well behaved they are. I have gone into drug stores and dr.'s offices and everyone is very accepting of them. Having one with me makes me feel good and the one I have with me loves it. The only ones that aren't happy with it are the three that I leave home. I take a different one all the time.:biggrin:



I do the same! ~~~ but we try to go to lots of outdoor shopping centers and outdoor casual eateries

vacations are super hard though...


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Dog friendly businesses surly make more $$. I search them out every time we vacation.


----------

